# stream of bubbles from leaves?



## kid creole (Dec 25, 2008)

I usually get that from a plant that's cut or damaged.


----------



## jargonchipmunk (Dec 8, 2008)

a lot of plants will exibit this behaviour when first introduced to a new tank. Most likely due to a broken stem/leaf upon planting. It is a good sign overall, as it means the plant is active and in the process of repairing itself and growing.

when you trim plants in an established tank, you get the same thing. It's just Oxygen.


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

Injeting CO2 into the water? Most likely pearling. It is the plant releasing Oxygen as it abosrbs the CO2.

Craig


----------



## kid creole (Dec 25, 2008)

Craigthor said:


> Injeting CO2 into the water? Most likely pearling. It is the plant releasing Oxygen as it abosrbs the CO2.
> 
> Craig


It's not pearling, IMO, when it streams out like that.


----------



## GlassCat594 (Mar 20, 2009)

I see this happen when the plant has been damaged/Cut.
I assumed it was O2 streaming out but I guessed that this is not pearling. 

Anybody know for sure if it's O2?


----------



## aschaal03 (Feb 2, 2009)

I didn't notice any damage to the leaves that were streaming. There were a few pinholes from snails on some of the other leaves, but those weren't streaming bubbles. I really have no clue what caused it. The tank has been up for 2 months.


----------



## EricSilver (Feb 23, 2004)

It's definitely O2, and it's called "streaming." If you inject CO2, crank it up and watch how much faster this occurs.


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

aschaal03 said:


> I didn't notice any damage to the leaves that were streaming. There were a few pinholes from snails on some of the other leaves, but those weren't streaming bubbles. I really have no clue what caused it. The tank has been up for 2 months.


 
In the words of Martha Stewart: "It's a good thing." Congratulations. Many of us try to get that type of pearling. I would like to see a picture of your tank.


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

I love it when they do that..it's cool. As said, congrats. I have never noticed it from a cut part, only when the CO2 is cranking.


----------



## aschaal03 (Feb 2, 2009)

sweet . I only use DIY CO2 in my tank. I was worried maybe they weren't getting enough, but my vals have grown about 6 inches in the past week and my sword has made a rebound. So, I guess this proves me wrong!  If I catch it happening again, I'll try to get a couple pics of it.


----------



## EricSilver (Feb 23, 2004)

aschaal03 said:


> sweet . I only use DIY CO2 in my tank. I was worried maybe they weren't getting enough, but my vals have grown about 6 inches in the past week and my sword has made a rebound. So, I guess this proves me wrong!  If I catch it happening again, I'll try to get a couple pics of it.


Amazon swords grow right before your eyes, even with no CO2, so catching that should be easy. You might also look for bubbles moving within the veins of the leaves.


----------



## grumbolar (Feb 20, 2009)

several of my plants stream like that, but only right after a water change. I figure it's because the new water is already supersaturated with O2, so the O2 out of the plants is visible and doesn't dissolve. I particularly like watching the bubbles off the top of h. verticillata; they don't stream just slowly grow bigger and bigger bubbles until it nearly covers the top of the leaf, then launches upward. I've tried taking pics but can't get my camera to focus right.


----------



## aschaal03 (Feb 2, 2009)

Yeah, it happens after water changes for me too. I can't get pictures of it either =\...I haven't tried taking a video though, maybe I'll try that next time.


----------

